# popup poppen lassen auch bei popupblocker?



## ShinmA (28. September 2003)

huhu alle,
ich möchte eine bestimmte seite öffnen während meine hauptseite lädt.
aber ich möchte das diese seite auch bei popupblockern geladen wird.
aber die "popup" seite kann nicht in frames geladen werden.
Die Hauptseite die geöffnet wird, ist übrigens in 2 frames.

wisst ihr wie ich das lösen kann?
gibt es vielleicht sowas wie versteckte frames in dem ich die "popup" page laden kann? auch wenn die popuppage nicht in frames geöffnet werden kann?

danke im vorraus ShinmA


----------



## Tim C. (28. September 2003)

1) Der Sinn von PopUp Blockern ist das sie funktionieren und nicht dass sie umgangen werden. Kommt natürlich immer auf die Methode an, die der Blocker verwendet um zu blocken.

2) Bitte halte dich an unsere Netiquette besonders §12 (Groß/Kleinschreibung).


----------



## mille (29. September 2003)

da muss ich Comanns recht geben - es ist zwar ärgerlich das Popups teilweise geblockt werden, aber dies hat Sinn und Zweck. Ich selbst hab auch ein laufen- nur bei Seiten die in ein Popup sind, ist dies natürlich schade, darauf musst du den User hinweisen, das er deine Seite mit Popups permitted.

Das ist auch die einzige Variante - bitte den User das er die Popups bei dir zulässt.

Bei Werbepopups vergraulst du die Leute aber eher und wenn du UNBEDINGT ein Popup öffnen willst, dann wird es dies Gewiss sein....

millZ


----------



## Tim C. (29. September 2003)

1) Nur weil wir jetzt alle Vor und Nachnamen haben, brauchst du mich nicht mit meinem Nachnamen anzureden. Nachher kommt noch wer auf die Idee mich zu siezen. *brr* *schauder*

2) Genau deshalb gibt es ja intelligente Popupblocker, wie die im Opera, die z.B. Popup, die man via Click anfordert durchlassen.


----------



## mille (29. September 2003)

tut mir leid Tim 

ich hab google (Toolbar) - kann ich auch sehr empfehlen!

millZ


----------



## Xaicon (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pornex _
> *ich hab google (Toolbar) - kann ich auch sehr empfehlen!
> *


ich ebenso... 

Zum Thema gebe ich meinen beiden Vorrednern recht. Ein "Popupblocker" soll  grade das verhindern. Das Einzige was ich Dir hier als Lösung offenbaren will ist das Du auf der Seite einen Link setzt, der das gewünschte Popup-Fenster manuell öffnet.


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Oktober 2003)

ich blocke z.b Popups und ich lasse grundsätzlich auch keine
Popups zu.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube ich sollte das Konzept meiner Webseite noch einmal überlegen, 
dank Popupblocker (zugeb nutze auch einen)....

Und ein Test ergab meine Seite wird wunderbar geblockt!

Back2Topic:

Oder was meinen *Sie*  dazu Herr Comanns?


----------



## Tim C. (2. Oktober 2003)

Seine Eminenz Herr von und zu Comanns meint, wir haben gewaltigst einen an der Waffel. 


onTopic: Naja da man nicht darauf setzen kann, dass der User einen intelligenten PopUpBlocker nutzt, bzw diesen richtig einrichten kann, sollten auf dauer bei der stark zunehmenden Anzahl der PopUpBlocker-User, die Anzahl der PopUp-Seiten abnehmen. 

Es sei denn, man möchte ganze Gruppen von Leuten als Zielgruppe ausschließen.


----------

